#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  怎麼辦......誰來救救我.....::>口<::

## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

最近看完藏獒以後....
一直受到書中的影響.....(因為書中都在講狼很壞)
不知怎地 一直在想....狼有哪裡好.....我為什麼喜歡牠....
難道...這是種盲目的崇拜嗎?....像追星一樣......毫無目標?
而在看完這段文章之後....我更加迷惘了.....

來源：千龍網 

中國正在流行狼文化和狼崇拜。以狼命名的圖書紛紛位於銷售排行的前列。狼性因為生存的壓力，正受到史無前例的推崇；*狼的兇殘，卑鄙，自私，奸詐，陰險*，因為競爭的殘酷正被大張旗鼓地兼收並蓄。作為狼文化的文學代表，《狼圖騰》橫空出世，走紅市場。04年風頭最健的《英格力士》和05年絡繹不絕的《秦腔》、《空山》和《兄弟》都不能將其斬落馬下。眼看其一騎絕塵，文壇和社會各界既然心情複雜，又無可奈何。 
　　挑戰的任務，歷史性地落在了《藏獒》身上： 

　　1，藏獒和狼的肉體，就是天生的敵人。在青藏高原，狼生存的條件，就是要逃脫藏獒的追殺，偷竊牧民的牛羊。而藏獒生存的理由，就是要防範狼，保護牧民的牛羊。 

　　2，狼和藏獒，同樣是精神的敵人。*狼自私、狡猾、殘忍、善於群體作戰*，藏獒忠誠、仗義、勇猛、勇為孤膽英雄。如果說，狼性的流行是因為人們對現代社會生存競爭的殘酷心懷恐懼，“獒性“的流行和獒文化的興起更具有社會基礎，因為正是因為現代社會生存競爭的殘酷，人們對忠誠對誠信對忠義對渴望，更是與日俱增。在人們努力把自己變成“狼”的同時，內心深處，其實是希望把自己變成人！比如，為了對外競爭，企業家希望員工是群體作戰兇殘無比的狼，但為了內部管理，他們更希望員工是忠誠但不乏勇猛的藏獒。 

　　3，回到作品本身，《狼圖騰》是04年閱讀最痛快的長篇小說，《藏獒》則是05年閱讀最痛快的長篇小說。而在作品的藝術層面，儘管各有千秋，但公認“《藏獒》比《狼圖騰》更像小說”。可以說，放眼當下，最有資格和《狼圖騰》PK的，唯《藏獒》而已。 

　　這場PK，勝負如何，不敢斷定，《狼圖騰》已經佔了先機，近百萬的發行量可以讓所有挑戰者望而卻步。《狼圖騰》的背後，是一個龐大的狼群，在它們的面前，《藏獒》的確是形單影隻。但是看看青藏高原狼和藏獒的生態存在，多少有些意味深長，狼和藏獒在一對一的廝殺中，藏獒是無敵的，但狼有群狼戰法，藏獒的英勇總顯得孤獨。所以在青藏高原，藏獒和狼能夠共生。 
　　無論如何，這將是05年的秋冬時節，和以後的06年，最值得期待和關注的一場圖書大戰。誰勝誰敗，結果都會是雙贏，加上讀者，就成了三贏。

....................
而"藏獒"裡面又寫:
"父親的思維,是草原人的思維,在草原牧民的眼裡,狼是*卑鄙無恥的盜賊,欺軟怕惡,忘恩負義,損人利己*.藏獒則完全相反,精忠報主,見義勇為,英勇無畏.*狼一生都為自己而戰*,藏獒一生都為別人而戰.*狼以食為天,牠的博殺只為苟活*;藏獒以道為天,牠們的戰鬥是忠誠,為道義,為職責......."

我突然有一種"說的真有道理"的感覺.....@@"
我不知道怎麼辦.....思緒好亂.....誰來救救我......><"

----------


## SHIBA INU

*喜歡就喜歡~何必一定要理由?*
難道就算狼是天性壞到骨子裡的動物你就得討厭他嗎?
我想很多喜歡狼的人，是就算狼有任何缺點都能包容的，更何況...那是缺點嗎?
動物獵食其他動物，是為了滿足最基本的需求(生存)，即便是用偷的，那也是牠想活下去必須去做的呀
我的黃金(兔子)常常把我的手指當食物咬，我還是會寶貝他的
喜歡不一定要因為"他"很好

----------


## 潞的Q

裡面都有說到了那是"草原民族"的看法，
不需要因此而動搖狼在你心目中的地位啦..= =\~/
何況在書中"狼"只是當做對比的角色，
越強烈的對比更能突顯主角的印象不是嗎?
就像阿果說的，喜歡總是無來由。

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

謝謝樓上兩位大大
感覺好像有比較好了.......
狼~從回我的懷抱吧~(炸)

不過.....狼真的會卑鄙，自私，奸詐，陰險嗎?.....
所謂的奸詐.....應該是智慧吧~!><

----------


## 灰狼

> 中國正在流行狼文化和狼崇拜。以狼命名的圖書紛紛位於銷售排行的前列。狼性因為生存的壓力，正受到史無前例的推崇；*狼的兇殘，卑鄙，自私，奸詐，陰險*，因為競爭的殘酷正被大張旗鼓地兼收並蓄。作為狼文化的文學代表，《狼圖騰》橫空出世，走紅市場。04年風頭最健的《英格力士》和05年絡繹不絕的《秦腔》、《空山》和《兄弟》都不能將其斬落馬下。眼看其一騎絕塵，文壇和社會各界既然心情複雜，又無可奈何。 
> 　　挑戰的任務，歷史性地落在了《藏獒》身上： 
> 
> 　　1，藏獒和狼的肉體，就是天生的敵人。在青藏高原，狼生存的條件，就是要逃脫藏獒的追殺，偷竊牧民的牛羊。而藏獒生存的理由，就是要防範狼，保護牧民的牛羊。 
> 
> 　　2，狼和藏獒，同樣是精神的敵人。*狼自私、狡猾、殘忍、善於群體作戰*，藏獒忠誠、仗義、勇猛、勇為孤膽英雄。如果說，狼性的流行是因為人們對現代社會生存競爭的殘酷心懷恐懼，“獒性“的流行和獒文化的興起更具有社會基礎，因為正是因為現代社會生存競爭的殘酷，人們對忠誠對誠信對忠義對渴望，更是與日俱增。在人們努力把自己變成“狼”的同時，內心深處，其實是希望把自己變成人！比如，為了對外競爭，企業家希望員工是群體作戰兇殘無比的狼，但為了內部管理，他們更希望員工是忠誠但不乏勇猛的藏獒。 
> 
> 　　3，回到作品本身，《狼圖騰》是04年閱讀最痛快的長篇小說，《藏獒》則是05年閱讀最痛快的長篇小說。而在作品的藝術層面，儘管各有千秋，但公認“《藏獒》比《狼圖騰》更像小說”。可以說，放眼當下，最有資格和《狼圖騰》PK的，唯《藏獒》而已。 
> 
> ...


不兇殘的話，怎麼捕食獵物？不狡猾怎麼引誘獵物上鉤？卑鄙陰險不就是人所說的智慧嗎？
難到人類不自私？那些羊群終究還不是落到人類手中？羊毛羊肉難道他們不吃不穿？這也不就是自私？
藏獒忠誠、仗義、勇猛、勇為孤膽英雄？難道他是一個人靠自己殺光所有的狼？當然還是靠團體，難道他不用任何陷阱？正面面對狼群？沒有的話他就沒有資格說狼狡猾陰險卑鄙了.....
卑鄙無恥的盜賊？難保草原自己人偷自己人的東西？自己沒有能力保護怪別人？
欺軟怕惡？你拿小刀跟別人手槍對打，你勝算多少？
忘恩負義？難道曾經有人拿羊肉去餵狼？
損人利己？他們哪個有膽子說他一輩子不曾做過這種事情？
狼一生都為自己而戰,藏獒一生都為別人而戰？開玩笑....意思說狼一出生就是成狼沒有幼年？狼也有家庭正如人類一樣，藏獒為別人而戰這中間有沒有包刮自己？
狼以食為天,牠的博殺只為苟活？人類不用吃東西了啊？狼吃羊就犯錯人吃羊天經地義是吧？

他可以這樣說其實很多理論馬上可以推翻，雖然難聽不過是真的！
可以當作我隨口說說.....
其實草原的人民沒有想像的那麼團結堅強，還是有不少的人跟都市人一樣奸詐狡猾，只是書上沒寫(笑)

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎嘎~
藏獒真的很好看阿~
但是....對於狼的喜愛..部受他的影響...
即使有....翻翻狼圖騰...就可找回那感覺了...XD

----------


## rix

這種事情經常有
自己喜歡就好了
管別人怎麼說呢

不過說回來
實在看不慣可以當是有人看不慣某本書的銷售和人氣所以心理不平衡所以才有的這個
而且原文裡也到了



> 《狼圖騰》的背後，是一個龐大的狼群


中國人的特點啊
多了就覺得太礙事所以有斬盡殺絕的想法

----------


## M.S.Keith

事實上藏獒跟狼圖騰對的詮釋是不相同的~
藏獒是說狼殘忍狡滑.狼圖騰說狼是英勇.
當然~這端看人們怎麼想了~~

順帶一提~這兩本我都看過~

----------


## 野

狼就算真的做盡了這些事...
只不過是為了"活下去"罷啦~

嗯嗯!這樣說起來是人類把妨礙生活的東西趕盡殺絕嗎?
人類撥狼皮，拔鹿角，獵象牙.....
他們只是抓來壯X或是漂亮好看而已...
並不是為活下去
想一想還是智慧高的生物比較自私啦= "=...

----------


## 幻貓

藏獒‧‧是人嗎？還是一種動物？
〈沒看過的呆瓜~〉


雖然我是貓，但是我也對狼有不少好感
人類對於不少動物的詮釋，十個中有九成是極為主觀的，且都偏向自我的利益
例如：
人類說
貓很陰險、狡猾、戀屋不戀人、象徵黑暗等等‧‧‧
我倒要說‧‧‧那些人是不懂貓的笨蛋的暇想‧‧哼‧‧
我媽就是個例子，這就是到現在我們家沒有一隻貓的原因‧‧‧只有狗‧‧

人類也說
狼很兇殘，卑鄙，自私，奸詐，陰險‧‧‧
這我要說得更狠了‧‧‧
去你媽的咧！
兇殘，那個動物在求生時不兇狠的？反觀人，其實才是兇殘的極端吧！
卑鄙，好笑，連童話故事也極少說狼卑鄙的。反觀人，要說多下流就有多下流
自私，更好笑！你有聽過那一群狼分食物時是大家搶的嗎？反觀人‧‧‧唉‧‧不用說了
我也說不下去了‧‧‧
也許以上說狼的誣告，事實上都是在「章顯」人類自己本身吧？

當然，不能這樣說，也不是每個人類都是如此的沒品，不能以一蓋全
但我確信這種人一定有！


真搞不懂，為什麼那些故事家都不會以狼本身的立場來寫故事呢？造成現在世人對狼的誤解這麼深？

完了。

----------


## 夜月之狼

其實啊~ 我覺得看一個東西 要從多角落來看

就像妳看了褒狼的狼圖騰 那也要看貶狼的藏獒

(幻貓:藏獒就是西藏獒犬><")

就像之前有獸和我說的

同樣是草原民族

為什麼蒙族敬狼而藏族厭狼?

是值得探討的

當然 喜歡一個東西就要堅持下去 這才是真的喜歡

除非妳了解它的本質是和妳自己違背的

也許妳能找到狼性的缺點?

然後 生存的手段沒有好或不好之分

爸和我說過

如果有一天 你的家人全都快餓死了

隔壁有人正餵他兒子一個饅頭

你手上有一把槍 你會怎麼做?

有餓死的個體 絕對沒有餓死的群體

連人類都會為了食物戰爭(非洲)了 何況是人類口中的 無思想本能行動的"禽獸"?

你在戰爭的時候還會考慮到這方法的好壞嗎?

米國當初丟原子彈會想到核能污染嗎?

戰爭就是敵方和我方 我方就要幫助 敵方就要殺絕

獵食 就是對生存的戰爭

獵不到 那你就輸了

人類口中的狡猾 就是大自然中的智慧

因為它讓你能夠生存下來

Woffy 堅定自己的想法

如果妳為了這些書而退出愛狼的行列

那我只能說 妳之前的時間都浪費了

妳當初會加入這裡只是為了流行 或一時衝動

妳加入這裡是愚蠢的行為

妳根本不是真的愛狼！

但我相信妳絕對是真心的！！！

只要妳自己認為自己是對的 那旁人說的又怎樣?

只要妳喜歡牠 就算全都是妳討厭的人喜歡牠又怎樣?

重點是自己啊！

(我對自私的看法是 說這話的本身就很自私

為什麼你會說人自私? 因為他做了讓你不悅的事

因為要讓自己看得過去 而要求別人這樣做 本身不就是一種自私嗎?)

(打長篇文的習慣

如果以上有看不懂不了解的請見諒><")

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

謝謝各位.....^^
不過我聲明
我絕對不是趕流行的!!
因為從很小的時候看完沈石溪的"狼王夢"後(或是更早吧~)
就愛上了狼
一直到現在....已經過了好幾個歲月......
聽完各位大大的解釋......
我已經明白了......我不要再受別人的影響......
我現在要更愛狼~
讓世界知道......
狼比人好太多了~^^

----------


## 夜月之狼

呵呵......

沒錯！

投注了多年的喜愛不要因為接受不同觀點而改變！

因為這不是重大的改變！

世上有人喜愛狼 就會有人討厭狼

這是一定的！

(不過......狼王夢是什麼?XD)

(炸飛)

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

> 呵呵......
> (不過......狼王夢是什麼?XD)
> 
> (炸飛)


http://shs.tngs.tn.edu.tw/essay/post/upload/9403/%B0%EA%A5%DF%B9%FC%A4%C6%A4k%A4%A4_9403_632479000088367500.pdf#search='%E7%8B%BC%E7%8E%8B%E5%A4%A2'

這裡有很詳細的介紹和分析(不是我寫的啦~)
強力建議此書唷~很好看的!

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

你相信哪個作者.相信哪個書評.相信哪個民族哪個國家........

相信你自己嗎?不要質疑自己的信念


至於這本書阿."資格和《狼圖騰》PK的，唯《藏獒》而已。 "
是PK啥呢.好還是爛.這也不是在捧高狼圖騰嗎

這本書寫的好是無庸置疑的.可是他這書評的內容似乎在貶低狼族
藏敖反而不是主要....

那是草原民族的看法還是書評的看法阿= =
沒有狼這本書能寫成嗎??

就商業的書而言.狼也佔多數
藏獒能出幾本.....

這本書一出來就決定他的命運了............

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

迷惘是人絕對都會有的

這兩本基本上我都看過了

*狼一生都為自己而戰*

對這句話.....我深深的嗤之以鼻!

人類自己不也出過一句話?

*人不為己，天誅地滅*

人類都這麼說了

那狼又為何不能這麼做?

狗?

狗為何忠心?

因為他們有人類這麼個大大的後盾阿!

人類供他們吃住

理所當然在不需要為食生存的情況下

自然是會把生存焦點轉移到別的層面去阿

看那些被丟棄的野狗

在沒有後盾的情況下

他們又開始野化

回到最古老的型態

野狗為了生存也會開始學回各種生存本能

所謂的凶狠、卑鄙、狡詐、自私

也不過是為了在極殘酷的現實下生存的一種手段而已

自私?

誰不會自私?

包刮自己，我都覺得自己很自私

希望誰誰誰會怎樣是一種自私

希望某某某會幸福 也是一種自私

希望狼是神 更甚是稱霸世界 也是一種大大的自私

一個東西的本質，基礎就是建立在自私之上

先是為了自己 將自己安定後

再是為了家庭

而後再是為家族、為群體、為國家

科技也是建立在自私的基礎上

為了自己方便 所以去研究

研究成功以後 便是散播到各地 供人類使用

而後再把*為自己*的小小自私

冠冕堂皇的改成*為大眾*的大大的自私

世界上沒有十全十美 完全沒有缺點的東西

也絕對沒有完全都是缺點的東西

有的只是不同的詮釋一件物質的角度而已

重點仍就是擺在人們是用何種角度去看一件事

你說狼沒有缺點，我不相信

你說狼全都是優點，也絕對不可能

重點是你要怎麼去解釋、去看待對狼的感受

說我不怕狼不可能

要學著不怕黑暗也絕對不可能

因為自小被灌輸的觀念不是一朝一夕說改就能改的

旁人說的永遠都是旁人說的

永遠都只能是參考性質

真正的答案則永遠都在自己的腦袋裡 自己的心裡 如此而已

-------------------
半夜2點
腦袋亂七八糟...渾渾的
打的也亂七八糟....@@"
毫無順序可言嘎O口O"
*而且沒有重點XD"*
看的懂算你厲害(但是沒獎品XD")
看不懂就算@@"

藏獒很好看....可是有點我很賭爛的是.......為什麼是跟佛教有關嘎阿阿阿阿阿>口<"""""""""""
害我看的很痛苦......."YTZ\
不然狗狗我也很喜歡的~~

----------


## 翔狗

> 謝謝樓上兩位大大
> 感覺好像有比較好了.......
> 狼~從回我的懷抱吧~(炸)
> 
> 不過.....狼真的會卑鄙，自私，奸詐，陰險嗎?.....
> 所謂的奸詐.....應該是智慧吧~!><


這點不可否認
狼的智商很高
是一種很有企圖心跟規劃性的動物
加上他們都是團體行進的所以更加的可怕
我聽過一則故事
一團大陸的軍組 20~30人吧我忘了
在山上扎營一開始就有人發現附近又狼出沒
他們跟上級報告 上級說沒關西只是幾隻狼而以
所以他們不換地方 後來時間一分一秒的過去
有人發現已經不只原先那幾隻狼了!! 而是變成一團的
幾乎是要把他們包圍起來上級發現不對勁所以發佈了撤退的命令
這到命令也造成了他們的致命傷因為 就再他們到山崖的時候狼群
見時機成熟 一起撲了上去 就這樣1整團的人無一倖免
後來救援對趕到現場看到那種場景真是無法形容的噁心...
大致上就是這樣 因為是之前看過的所以可能會有出入吧但是大致上是相同的

ps.狼很團結的因該不會自私啦^^"

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

謝謝大家 m(_ _)m
狼~從回我的懷抱吧!~^^
不過我好像帶給大家很多麻煩XD
再次謝謝~

----------


## 無名犬鬼

為自己而戰有錯喔？有什麼事情不是為自己而做的啊？全天下－恕我加個原本－只有養育兒女後代不是為自己而做的，其他有什麼是為了別人？
藏敖為別人而戰？我咧屁啦.....如果他不為人類工作，他會有東西吃喔？他會有地方住喔......為了保護自己的食宿來源，這不是為自己而戰啊

真是的，真要說的話，人類才是最殘酷的吧！？
自己說的冠冕堂皇，高高在上，其實智慧是地球上根本不需要的生存技能。
對！我說的是地球上！因為我們這個物種原初就不是地球生物，而是火星的！
這一點從生理時鐘的步調就可以看出來了－不過有興趣的人請私下聊聊，以免離題。

所以說，別去相信一堆未了推崇自己或是對自己有用的東西或物種而貶低跟自己為敵或對自己無用之生物的評論啦！

----------


## 白袍狐仙

喵的咧...你管別人怎麼想

我們是民主共和國耶(中華民國憲法，第一章第一條。)
每個人都有自由的思想以及自由發言的權利。

扯開法學話題不說
狼，這種生物，也只是為了生存活下去。

他們並不是真正的狡猾，而是為了自己的生存
換個角度想！

狼，是聰明，團結，以及服從的象徵。

----------


## 羯狼‧楊咩

每個人對狼都有不同的看法嘛！
有些人喜歡，但有些人並不那麼在意呀！
只要自己喜歡就好了啦....
而且，"喜歡"是沒有理由的...

----------


## Raulson

這本書洛桑在寒假時閱讀過
總覺意境沒狼圖騰好
說服力亦略顯不足

洛桑以為
藏獒一書似乎僅居於幾隻藏獒
書中除了沃飛幾位朋友所言
強調藏獒優越對比狼陰險
光就讚頌藏獒也就那麼幾點輪迴不斷
其中又穿插許多不必要
在洛桑看來
這部著作實在描寫岡日森格一犬的英勇
又論其尾聲
遠不若狼圖騰
岡日森格死了 草原上沒藏獒了
洛桑僅僅對此惆悵
對其人文民風的轉變
洛桑倒是沉默

此外
作者以父親為主角
那麼是否有些出自於父親口中
其實是杜撰?
何況作者也說--草原上連狼都少見了
洛桑活了18多歲
知道人對己所惡 總加油添醋
為己所好 大加誇讚
如此是否有空穴來風 以訛傳訛之疑?
洛桑一直很欣賞這句話
"眼見未必為憑 何況耳聞?"

洛桑不是飽讀文墨
但在以往介紹狼的報導裡
狼確實是一種至情至性的動物
所以很希望有一天能親自證實^^

以上是洛桑個人見解
如有不妥請多包涵^^

----------

